# Calentar un alambre



## jaumegs (Dic 27, 2005)

Necesito calentar un alambre (el típico alambre, supongo que de acero galvanizado) de 0,4mm de diámetro y 60cm de longitud a 200º-300º.

Para eso utilizaré un transformador con una salida de 24V AC(12v-12v) 2,5A.

Necesito saber la intensidad que debo aplicar al circuito para que el alambre se caliente sin llegar a fundirse. Saludos.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ene 6, 2006)

Puedes utilizar un alambre de Ferroníquel (Fe+Ni), que son los usados para el corte y sellado del poliuretano. 

Para saber la corriente por el alambre, debes calcular la resistencia a esa temperatura.

Estas ecuaciones te pueden ayudar:



> *Cálculo de la resistencia de un conductor a una temperatura de 20ºC*
> 
> *R20 = Rho *  (L/S)*
> 
> ...



Después de calcular la resistencia, con la ley de ohm calculas la corriente.

Saludos.


----------



## chelo1933 (Abr 1, 2008)

Hola a todos, un amigo tiene un negocio de perfumes, para el cual necesita hacer un sellador de calor para papel celofán, para envolver las cajas de madera de éstos perfumes que al enviarlos no se ensucien tanto, bueno la pregunta es si estoy bien rumbiado, estube leyendo un poco y me pareció lo mejor usar un roestato, pero me gustaría saber si me ayudan con alguna otra idea o con ésta ya que no he manejado nunca un reóstato para hacer éste circuito, gracias


----------



## ciri (Abr 1, 2008)

tenes un secador de pelo viejo? podés usar la resistencia que tienen para calentar el aire...


----------



## eddy70 (Abr 2, 2008)

hola, tengo una selladora que fabricamos para sellar celofan,polietileno,pvc,plasticos del cualquier tipo solo utilizamos un transformador, timmer, y alambre nicrom y esta trabajando bien, si necesitas el diagrama te lo envio, saludos.


----------



## El nombre (Abr 8, 2008)

LAs selladoras convencionales llevan un transformador. Una resistencia (Nicron y otro material que ofrezca resistencia (he probado con metales de 0,3mm y van bien incluso con alambre,chapuzilla) la resistenia se protege con tela de silicona para que no se pegue el plástico. sobre este colocamos el plástico a soldar (las dos partes) y hacemos presión con algo aislante (tira de silicona) le aplicamos tensión y el nicron se calienta. una vez caliente (menos de ,2seg) cortamos la corriente y esperamos haciendo presión un segundo 8enfria el plastico) separamos las partes y ... se ha soldado.


----------



## chelo1933 (Abr 8, 2008)

ok muchas gracias, queria hacer otra consulta mas el timmer para controlar el encendido y corte con que circuito lo puedo hacer un 555, y si vale la pena poner un termostato para controlar la temperatura ya que debo encontrar la gusta para lo que quiera sellar?


----------



## El nombre (Abr 8, 2008)

te vale el 555 
no vale la pena ya que lo graduas con el temporizador
Recuerdo hacer la prueba con un transformador de las alógenas (50W) e ir bien


----------



## chelo1933 (Abr 12, 2008)

una pregunta que resistencia puedo utlizar con este transformador de 50w de pot ya q no consigo alambre de nicron,serviran las resistencias de las estufas electricas


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 13, 2008)

chelo1933 dijo:
			
		

> una pregunta que resistencia puedo utlizar con este transformador de 50w de pot ya q no consigo alambre de nicron,serviran las resistencias de las estufas electricas



Si te sirven, aunque lo ideal es una forma de seccion rectangular.
El alambre se utiliza para corte por calor, la varilla de seccion rectangular para soldar.

En las maquinas de confeccionar bolsas de polietileno, se emplean ambas secciones al mismo tiempo, el alambre corta y junto a el una varilla suelda, dejando todo listo de una sola operacion.

En Av. Cordoba cerca de la 9 de Julio casa Astri, son especialistas en alambres para resistencias y todo lo afin a esto, incluso venden tela de vidrio-teflon para que no se pegue la soldadura con la varilla de calor

Edit:
http://www.casaastri-sa.com.ar/


----------



## El nombre (Abr 16, 2008)

El corte y la soldadura se hace al mismo tiempo. Si te pasas con el tiempo de sellado... se corta y se queda soldado.
No olvidar dejar pasar un segundo minimo desde el cese de la corriente para que la soldadura quede bien.


----------



## eddy70 (Abr 18, 2008)

anexo diagrama de selladora con resistencia alambre nicrom, transformador, timer.


----------



## Paul Gil (Jun 1, 2008)

Hola estaba viendo esto de las selladoras y pasa que en la empresa donde trabajo tenemos de estas selladoras pero su circuito de tienda es bien chacra, esta hecho manualmente. entre al foro pero no puedo ver adjunto del circuito que mandan. como puedo hacer para obtener el diagrama electrico ya que trabaja con un 555 y un triac. please pasenme el diagrama que lo necesito. Estas selladoras se estan malogrando hacen volar el alambre nicron, le llega mucha corriente, a que se podria deber esto, tengo que cambiar el 555 por uno nuevo? o es el potenciometro? espero sus comentarios.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 1, 2008)

Paul Gil dijo:
			
		

> Hola estaba viendo esto de las selladoras y pasa que en la empresa donde trabajo tenemos de estas selladoras pero su circuito de tienda es bien chacra, esta hecho manualmente. entre al foro pero no puedo ver adjunto del circuito que mandan. como puedo hacer para obtener el diagrama electrico ya que trabaja con un 555 y un triac. please pasenme el diagrama que lo necesito. Estas selladoras se estan malogrando hacen volar el alambre nicron, le llega mucha corriente, a que se podria deber esto, tengo que cambiar el 555 por uno nuevo? o es el potenciometro? espero sus comentarios.




Por que no relatas un poco de la historia de las selladoras:
Funcionaban bien y un día dejaron de hacerlo
Comenzaron a fallar paulatinamente
Nunca anduvieron
Siempre quemaron el alambre

Como para hacer un diagnostico hacen falta mas datos


----------



## El nombre (Jun 1, 2008)

No es que le llegue mucha corriente. Lo que ocurre es que le das demasiado tiempo. El sellado se produce con un tiempo inferior a 1 segundo (ya tienes que soldar plástico gordo para ello. Si te pasas con el tiempo en cualquier selladora te pone al rojo el nicron. 
Revisa el temporizador.


----------



## Paul Gil (Jun 2, 2008)

Hola denuevo. estuve probando las selladoras y revisando su tarjeta, estas me dan hasta un tiempo de 10 segundos para sellar, es cierto lo que dices depende del tiempo, ya que a 1 segundo sellan perfectamente sin quemar el nicron, y si le doy 2 seg. ya empieza a ponerse rojo el nicron. El tiempo se regula con un potenciometro de 10Kohm, que va a la pata 6 y7 del 555, lo que quie5ro hacer es reducir el tiempo de sellado para maximo sea hasta segundo y medio o dos segundos. Mi pregunta es: Para ello debo disminuir o aumentar el potenciometro? y a cuanto. Yo estoy suponiendo que deboo poner uno de 20Kohm, Estoy en lo cierto o estoy hasta las patas? agradecere sus comentarios...


----------



## eddy70 (Jun 2, 2008)

hola paul, el archivo para visualizarlo debes estar dado de alta y poder verlo, respecto a tu problema no batalles ponle un timer de segundos hacia al transformador asi como esta el diagrama respecto al calentamiento del alambre se maneja de diferentes calibres el normal es de cal. 19 que niquel cromo que es su fabricacion, espero puedas ver el diagrama saludos.


----------



## andres rubiolo (Ago 27, 2008)

hola estoy asiendo una selladora automatica para embolsar los pinceles con bolsitas de polipropileno y quisiera q me ayuden con esta duda:

voy usar alambre de nicrom para sellar las bolsitas,¿se puede conectar a un transformadorr de 12volt 5 amperes?...¿va a funcinar bien?...¿va a calentar mucho el transformadorr si se sella cada 5 segundos?

nota: si alguno tiene algun diseño o esquema de este tipo de selladora o paresidas me seria de mucha utilidad, y si tiene algun diseño de una maquina de este tipo tambien seria de mucha utilidad

muchas grasias!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 27, 2008)

depende de la resistencia del alambre, puede ser usado constantemente, no creo q un transformador de 12 volts por 5 amperes se caliente mucho con trabajos como ese, te lo digo pq yo uso transformadores de esa clase para muchos proyectos y me han funcionado barbaros.

saludos.


----------



## El nombre (Ago 28, 2008)

Tienes que temporizar. Le vas aplicando más o menos tiempo a la soldarura dependiendo del grosor del plástico. De esa forma dejas una soldadura óptima.


----------



## scampro (Sep 9, 2008)

Temporización de soldadura y de precalentamiento para ir mas fino.


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 9, 2008)

scampro dijo:
			
		

> Temporización de soldadura y de precalentamiento para ir mas fino.


 Fuente de corriente constante= temperatura cte y no hay que temporizar nada, tambien le pones limite al consumo y evitas quemar el transformador


----------



## El nombre (Sep 10, 2008)

el problema es que para una soldadura que aguante tienes que enfriar antes de separ la unión
Para ello tienes que sellar y despues esperar (dependiendo de la soldadura) 1 seg. Con ello la unión aguanta y no rompe. Prueba a no seguir los pasos y se crea una soldadura para lamacenar poco peso (o ninguno). con un simple tiron se rompe
Saludos


----------



## eddy70 (Feb 27, 2009)

hola  busca en el buscador sellar papel celofan, ahi puse unos diagramas de selladora es con alambre nicrom ( niquel, cromo ) un transformador, timer y trabaja bien el equipo espero que te sea de utilidad saludos.


----------



## sevset (Feb 27, 2009)

Que tal. si tienes disponible 12v-5a, el alambre de nicrom deve dar una resistencia minima de 2.4 ohms para no sobrecalentar el transformador. la longitud del alambre de nicrom te proporciona la resistencia del mismo. para regular la temperatura del alambre (max.480c), un dimer de lampara incandescente casero, controlando el primario del transformador es suficiente.


suerte en sus proyectros.


----------



## Daniel.more (Feb 27, 2009)

la idea del dimer no es mala,yo le pondria el dimer y temporizado a la soldadura aunque yo siempre solo le he temporizado la soldadura y listo....por cierto el transformador se caliente dependera del largo del hilo nicron...pon un tramo del largo que usaras y dale tensión a los 12v midiendo la I. que no sobrepase los 4A  y listo...(ademas puedes meterle ventilacion forzada para que trabaje 24h al dia sin calentar...)


----------



## DJMAD (Dic 7, 2009)

Aqui dejo una calculadora en excel que hice para averiguar los valores

Los valores insertados son: Alambre de NiCr de 1 pie de largo y 20 AWG, el voltaje es de una pila de 1.2V a 2500 mA

adicione la tabla de alambres que postearon en el foro

espero les guste


----------



## Christian B (Dic 7, 2009)

Buenas tardes, muy buenos los datos Andres y DJMAD.
Por otro lado Jaumegs, realmente necesitás saber qué potencia necesitás para elevar la temperatura del alambre a ese valor. Porque no es lo mismo calentar el alambre a esa temperatura en vacío, que enrollado en un vaso de agua( son dos potencias diferentes.
Realmente qué necesitás calefaccionar?

Según las fórmulas de arriba, ( y si no me equivoqué), a temperatura ambiente la resistencia es de 0,6 ohm, y a 200°C de 1,1 ohm; así que ya te digo que 12V va a ser mucho.
Seguramente vas a tener que arrolar algunas vueltas de cable o alambre grueso en el núcle del trafo, y utilizar menor tensión y mayor corriente ( sino lo que vas a terminar calentando a 300°C es el trafo.)
Tu trafo es de 60W así que con 4 o 6 volt de secundario, vas a tener 15 ó 10 Amp para calentar el alambre.

Saludos a todos


----------



## DJMAD (Dic 7, 2009)

Bueno la verdad fue que hice la calculadora basándome en las formulas de arriba con tal de saber la cantidad de alambre de NiCr 20AWG que necesito para calentarlo a 250 °C aproximado con una bateria recargable de 1.2V a 2500mA y me arrojo una distancia de 30.48 cms para a una corriente aproximada 1740mA, eso quiere decir que si aplico los 2500mA de la bateria se me recalienta el alambre, pero de todos modos estaria enrollado sobre un recipiente de ceramica de 1.5 cm de diametro y su tiempo de calentamiento seria de unos 10 a 15 segundos, no se si con esa corriente que me ofrece la bateria es suficiente para calentar el recipiente y sin que se achicharre el alambre.


----------



## El nombre (Dic 10, 2009)

DJMAD 
No consiste en que le apliques toda la intensidad de la batería. Si conectas la batería directamente al alambre "tocas" la batería. Ese tocas entrecomillado es debido a que no se está teniendo en cuenta la resistencia interna de la batería. Puedes encontrarte con el disgusto de una explosión.
La prueba es mejor, si vas a usar continua, que la realices con una fuente de alimentación con la que puedas graduar la intensidad.
Suerte.


----------



## fabian poveda (Mar 16, 2010)

hola como estan señores yo tengo tambien el mismo problema 

tengo entre mis materiales 

alambre de ferroniquel
dimer
trasformador 12 x 12 

pido que me colaboren en que me indiquen como seria la manera mas adecuada para conectar estos elementos para fabircar una selladora de poliuretano (bolsas plasticas exactamente) y me da temor que se me fundan los materiales gracias por su colaboracion

ah el trasformador es de 2 amperios


----------



## Christian B (Mar 19, 2010)

No creo que te sirvan 2 Amp.
Vas a tener que sacar el secundario del transformador, y hacer un bobinado con alambre más grueso y menos vueltas. 
Terndrías que ver con qué corriente, tu alambre llega a la temperatura optima para sellar las bolsas.
( si con 2Amp ó menos alcanza, no lo modifiques)


----------



## fabian poveda (Mar 19, 2010)

osea que tengo que desarmar el trasformador???

por que yo lo compre hecho


----------



## Christian B (Mar 19, 2010)

No.Hace la prueba con tu trafo en serie con el dimmer, y con el largo de alambre que vas a usar. Si ves que el trafo calienta mucho, lo vas a tener que rebobinar (si no se va a quemar)


----------



## fabian poveda (Mar 19, 2010)

osea que me recomiendas ? que le aumente el amperaje o el voltaje? 

 gracia por tu paciencia


----------



## Christian B (Mar 20, 2010)

El efecto que calienta el alambre es el paso de la corriente.
Dependiendo de la resistencia del alambre ( diámetro, largo, y material) vas a necesitar una corriente X para calentarlo a cierta temperatura.
No sé cómo es el alambre, pero por lo general necesitás menos tensión (  de 1 a 5 v) y más corriente (6 o 10 Amp)
Los soldadores tipo pistola funcionan de esa manera.Calientan un alambre de 2mm de diámetro a 300°C, y tienen un trafo de 60W de los cuales, la tensión aplicada sobre el alambre es de aprox 0.5 V y la corriente sobre el alambre es de 120Amp.
Probá hacer la prueba con lo que tenés, y si tu alambre es lo suficientemente fino, quizás te alcance con lo 2 Amp del trafo.


----------



## Daniel.more (Mar 20, 2010)

hola colegas,alggunas cosas de lo que he leido no corresponde a la experiencia que tengo,la tencion del trafo del secundario depende del alambre pero si esta entre 12 y 18v funcionara seguro,el amperaje tendra que ser de unos 6 a 8 amperios y si lo usaras a modo industria,es decir dia y noche sin parar aumentale a 10 o 12 amperios. lo normal es ponerle un temporizador que corte la tencion del primario del trafo entre 1 y 4 segundos despues de ser activado,evitando asi que se derrita el plastico,ademas tiene que ser regulable para que actue en diferntes galgas del plastico,he reparado entre 1000 y 3000 soldadores de este tipo de diferentes marcas y no recuerdo el numero que he fabricado....


----------



## Germanu (Abr 13, 2010)

Buenas, coloca un Dimmer en el primario y aumenta paulatinamente la tensión de ingreso. Aplica si puedes un fusilble. Saludos, espero sirva.


----------



## miloco (Abr 20, 2010)

bueno segun leo creo que tu quieres saber como calentar un cable o para sellar polietileno........ si es asi pues necesitas de un transformador de 1 kva de alli le conectas en cortocircuto por 0,15 seg alli se te calentara lo suficiente pero si lo haces por mas tiempo se te quemara


----------

